# openmosix kernel not booting

## arosboro

I had been running gentoo dev sources 2.6 and decided to compile the openmosix kernel 2.4.30.  I copied the old config file and tried 'make oldconfig' the I went ahead and did 'make && make modules_install'  when I went to copy the bzImage to /boot it wasn't there, so I did make bzImage.  Then I copied bzImage, system.map, and .config to /boot and added an entry to /boot/grub/grub.conf.

Now for some reason when grub starts I can't stop it to change the kernel (time is set to 0 delay, but I thought you could still interrupt the timer by hitting keys)

When openmosix kernel starts right after the INIT 2.48 booting message it says 

```

Your root filesystem is missing /dev/null

You should really get this sorted out.

...

* For Gentoo Linux to function properly, "/proc" need to exist.

* Please mount your root partition read/write, and execute:

*  # mkdir -p /proc

Give root password for maintenance

(or type Control-D for normal startup): _

```

when I log in to the maintenance console there are a very limited set of commands, hitting tab shows them and they do not include 'ls' or 'mkdir'.  typing a command and hitting tab again shows the directory structure and it is all there, including proc.

Can someone tell me what might be the problem?  I think maybe the kernel isn't configured to support my filesystem, although I thought 'make oldconfig' would have insured that it was.

Thanks

----------

## arosboro

I've tried recompiling the openmosix sources with several different settings and even tried using genkernel.  Still, the kernel doesn't boot.  Sometimes as soon as I choose the openmosix kernel in grub the computer reboots, and other times it makes it all the way to the initrd message and tells me my filesystem is messed up.

Does anyone know what might be wrong with this?  I just want to try openmosix but I didn't think it would be so difficult.

I looked up openmosix bugs, and it seems like I'm dealing with the same issues as described by https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=92615

There's no solution yet  :Sad: 

----------

## chocolatepoo

I've put an attachment to the bug which is some obvious fixes to stat.c and open .c in linux/fs directory.

This gets me booting but I can only log in through ssh no the console.  

Obviously the mistake relates to either dfsa or to the removal of it or the patch application.

I expect that 2.4 openmosix is being replaced by 2.6 openmosix.

----------

## dundas

hi arosboro

for the problem of

```
Your root filesystem is missing /dev/null 
```

maybe u can try this from the gentoo udev guide

 *Quote:*   

> Missing device node files at boot
> 
> If you can't boot successfully because you get an error about /dev/null not found, or because the initial console is missing, the problem is that you lack some device files that must be available before /dev is mounted and handled by udev. This is common on Gentoo machines installed from old media.
> 
> If you run sys-apps/baselayout-1.8.12 or later, this problem is alleviated since the boot process should still manage to complete. However, to get rid of those annoying warnings, you should create the missing device nodes as described below.
> ...

 

----------

## chocolatepoo

You are correct in what you say but at the same time completely wrong.  

The problem was with the openmosix kernel because the boot works with the standard kernel AND if it was what you say then editing the kernel wouldn't fix the problem.

I noticed that there has been a r3 kernel but I haven't had time to see if it works yet.

Please feel free to educate me as to where my logic is going wrong

----------

## dundas

hi chocolatepoo, are u talking to me or?

     sorry I didn't quite understand what you said, but I would like to discuss, coz I'm also struggling to get openmosix kernel booting.

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

     [Q1]

     And, I really hope to see someone's existing working kernel .config file, since so many of us are having trouble wiz that, and make it correctly in the grub.conf wiz openmosix-sources-2.4.30-r3.

     [Q2]

     In the openmosix gentoo guide, I didn't find anything regarding setting the initrd e.g. 

/boot/initrd-openmosix.img, in grub, since I was only told me cp over the bzImage, so i used my old initrd of 2.6 kernel wiz bootsplash (that could be the reason of my kernel crash at booting).

thanks

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## chocolatepoo

as far as I am concerned the openmosix kernel doesn't work at all but I only tested 2.4.30-r2.

If you have the problem that is described in the first post with 2.4.30-r3 then that is screwed too.

You might have more success with the standard openmosix kernel from openmosix.org.  Unfortunately it is a patch so you have to get the correct kernel for it from kernel.org and then do the patch and build it and install it.  

Think of it as a learning exercise  :Wink: 

You don't need an initrd, build the kernel with all the drivers you need to boot already loaded in.

I can send you a .config that works but then I don't think that is your problem so I am not going to send it.

----------

## dundas

ok, here is the detailed situation

in my make menuconfig, I dont see the option for openmosix file system under openmosix->

is there anything wrong here?

I always has this problem saying:

```
i810_rng: RNG not detected

could not start /sbin/devfsd

Failed to open the device '/dev/hda12': No such file or directory

Filesystem couldn't be fixed :(

give root password for maintenance
```

why is it using devfsd?but not udev?

coz when I use root to maintain, I couldn't find /dev/hd* at all....is a 2.4 kernel supposed to be using devfsd??

[yes]

since I didn't have emerged devfsd, so maybe I should emerge devfsd now?

can anyone help me on this?

----------

## dundas

ok, thank God

I got the heavy kernel up now by

emerge -vND devfsd

this is not mentioned in the guide to the users who touches gentoo from kernel 2.6 since they won't know it's the only one used by kernel 2.4

however, I have problems wiz the mouse [solved], and alsa, but I guess those are not that important for now

I'll carry on from here

----------

## chocolatepoo

openmosix filesystem is gone from the kernel.  It never really worked properly so they took it out.  Are you saying that 2.4.30-r3 boots properly?  I might give it a go when I get home.

----------

## dundas

 *chocolatepoo wrote:*   

> openmosix filesystem is gone from the kernel.  It never really worked properly so they took it out.  Are you saying that 2.4.30-r3 boots properly?  I might give it a go when I get home.

 

yes, it is able to boot properly, and one of my friend is successfully running openmosix of it.

----------

